# Catch me if you can....



## ronlane (Oct 3, 2018)

One from Saturday. Canon 1D mk IV and 300mm f/2.8.


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 3, 2018)

Sports photography is definitely not my forte. (Although, with two boys its a skill I should definitely acquire!)
I love how you caught such a look of intensity in the eyes of Mr. 27. Well captured!


----------



## ronlane (Oct 3, 2018)

JustJazzie said:


> Sports photography is definitely not my forte. (Although, with two boys its a skill I should definitely acquire!)
> I love how you caught such a look of intensity in the eyes of Mr. 27. Well captured!



Thanks Jazzie. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 3, 2018)

Good action shot.....


----------



## ronlane (Oct 3, 2018)

Jeff15 said:


> Good action shot.....



Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 3, 2018)

The RB is a hefty dude! Nicely done ( as always! ), Ron.


----------



## stapo49 (Oct 3, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> The RB is a hefty dude! Nicely done ( as always! ), Ron.


He is a solid guy. Does his position normally run with the ball?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## ronlane (Oct 3, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> The RB is a hefty dude! Nicely done ( as always! ), Ron.



Thank you. Yeah, he was a pretty good sized guy.



stapo49 said:


> Dean_Gretsch said:
> 
> 
> > The RB is a hefty dude! Nicely done ( as always! ), Ron.
> ...



Yes, he is one of the running backs that carry the ball a lot.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 4, 2018)

Nice shot. He is definitely a power back.


----------



## ronlane (Oct 4, 2018)

Thanks @jcdeboever


----------



## CaboWabo (Oct 4, 2018)

That a is a perfectly caught moment in sports Ron !


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 4, 2018)

Nice.


----------



## ronlane (Oct 4, 2018)

CaboWabo said:


> That a is a perfectly caught moment in sports Ron !





Gary A. said:


> Nice.



Thank you both.


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 4, 2018)

Did the Baptist ever catch the mulerider?


----------



## ronlane (Oct 4, 2018)

Gary A. said:


> Did the Baptist ever catch the mulerider?



Yes about 5 frames later they get him at the sideline. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tirediron (Oct 4, 2018)

You've really got this feetsball thing down!


----------



## ronlane (Oct 4, 2018)

tirediron said:


> You've really got this feetsball thing down!



Thanks John. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ac12 (Oct 4, 2018)

The break out is fun to shoot, if you are far enough down field to get it head on, like you did.

I am so jealous that you are able to shoot day games.


----------



## ronlane (Oct 5, 2018)

ac12 said:


> The break out is fun to shoot, if you are far enough down field to get it head on, like you did.
> 
> I am so jealous that you are able to shoot day games.



It helps having big glass to be able to stay in the endzone and shoot. The two colleges that I have credentials to play most of their games in the day. This one because they do not have any lights on the field and the other just does, even though lighting is pretty good there. I have a 2:00 pm game at the one with lights tomorrow, hoping that it's not raining.


----------



## Jeff G (Oct 5, 2018)

Great shot Ron! Some super sharp clarity here. Like watching the gamwe in High Def.


----------



## ronlane (Oct 5, 2018)

Thanks @Jeff G


----------



## dennybeall (Oct 6, 2018)

That's great work Ron. Folks that have never tried to get such action shots have no idea how hard it is to get quality like this. DOF and shutter speed and capturing the "right" moment- with the runners face visible - all great and harder to capture than many think.
Thanks for sharing,


----------



## ronlane (Oct 6, 2018)

dennybeall said:


> That's great work Ron. Folks that have never tried to get such action shots have no idea how hard it is to get quality like this. DOF and shutter speed and capturing the "right" moment- with the runners face visible - all great and harder to capture than many think.
> Thanks for sharing,



Thank you @dennybeall.


----------



## TonyUSA (Oct 8, 2018)

Very nice.  Just notice that you own 1D IV.  How do you like it compare to 7dII?


----------



## ronlane (Oct 9, 2018)

TonyUSA said:


> Very nice.  Just notice that you own 1D IV.  How do you like it compare to 7dII?



Thank you Tony. I have only had it a few weeks now and am still putting it through it's paces. I carry my 7D mk II on my side with a 24-70mm on it for a spare during football games. I am really liking it though. I have not been tempted to swap them out at all. I probably need to do some side by side comparisons with it but I wanted to be comfortable with it first.


----------

